# Does tank size stun fish growth?



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Does the size of your tank affect the growth of your fish? Example: Lets say you have a 5 fry species in a 30 gal. tank that's full growth could reach 12 ". Does it really matter?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Of course it matters, after a certain point. They'd grow normally for a while though. Feeding and clean, proper water conditions play thte largest factor in growth, but a potential 12" fish in a 30gal tank will never reach that size.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

If they are stunned, are they considered mature? I have a community 85 g tank with a T. buttikoferi which is already 5 inches. 








Some of the other fish. Sorry I don't know all their species names. Been checking profiles and have had some members id some for me. Here are some of them:


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

The tank has been peaeful uptil now. T. buttikoferi chases sometimes but the others elude it all the time because of the setup I have made from an inner wet/dry filter and African planted driftwoods. Have made many hiding places and escape routes which the others can access but not the T. buttikoferi. The tank I know is overstocked with 30 fish right nowand all seem to get along for now. Reading profiles of some of them showes most of them to be aggrestive in nature. Being a newbie to the hobby I selected them for their beauty. Guess I'm in for a **** of a Muay Thai arena in the future. Should I serious think of getting a bigger tank than the 48" x 20" x 21" outdoor tank I have?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Does tank size stunt the fish and will they mature?

Quick answer, tank size effectively stunts the fishes growth unless the water volume and lack of swimming room is dealt with through extraordinary means.

The glass walls are not the reason for stunting, but all the effects of the tiny room and lack of water volume.

Generally speaking, stunted fish will still mature roughly around the same timeframe as non-stunted siblings... though there is often a delay.

For the Buttikoferi, yes, you will need a tank larger than your outdoor one with the current volume of fish you currently own.


----------

